# Jay20nj 2022 lawn journal



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Well starting off this year in a worse standpoint from bare spots at the top of the lawn where i make most of my turns and it is shaded as well as a cooler spring. Poa A is still significant but not as bad as last year.

I got the guts to try xonerate 2sc in the backyard where i have a couple of really bad areas of poa a. We'll see how that goes. If it goes well ill spray some spots in the front. Did a ton of hand pulling in the front. Also sprayed urea at .25lbs per k to get some of the bare spots going. Just a rotary cleanup cut so far. Will get the reel out in the next couple days as she needs a backlap first.

Here's our starting point.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Here is a look at the Poa A in the back as a reference to 1 day post xonerate 2sc


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

She got her first reel cut of the season and she looks like crap, lets see what a month does…


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Dropped some N before 3 days of rain to get her to start filling in. Couple more weeks and she should be totally awake and ready for some pgr. Supposed to spray the second dose of xonerate in the back today but will need to wait few more days as it's extremely windy for next few.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Sprayed the xonerate 2sc round 2 on the poa in the backyard 17 days after first application. It seems to be working to start with some injured poa a.



In the front i sprayed a liquid aerator and also hydretain as last spring i had some heat injury by the road on my hellstrip which was corrected with the hydretain. Being a bit proactive here with it.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

As I've said before my backyard gets no love. But im still dominating my neighbor. His lawn koodies often find their way over though…


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I think your neighbor has never fertilized


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Well bad news. The neighbor fertilized today at probably 5-10 times the bag rate judging by how much was on the sidewalk. Praying he didnt get much in my yard.

On a positive note lawn is looking pretty good for the 4th mow of the year


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Jay20nj said:


> Well bad news. The neighbor fertilized today at probably 5-10 times the bag rate judging by how much was on the sidewalk. Praying he didnt get much in my yard.


I'd water the hell out of my yard then, just to be sure...


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Aaaaaand its confirmed. The wife came outside and said she wanted to spray her lawn for weeds. Told her i saw her father fertilizing and it looked a little heavy. (Looked absolutely insanely like I've never seen so much fert heavy). She said she bought 2 bags so i asked if she still had them and she did. Empty bags. Bag covers 15k sq feet. The father used 2 bags so 30k sq feet…. It gets better. We have 4k. Yes just four k sq feet.

The burnt spots are all popping and yes at least one so far in my yard. His is like 30% dead so far


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Again trying to be positive because they are to my back on the opposite small side of the driveway….. here is mow 5… looking nice nice. Me likey


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Turf is looking healthy after spraying propiconazole on the powdery mildew that had popped up in few areas. Caught it quickly. Time to get this baby regulated. Will spray tnex this weekend at some point.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Happy MDW. Got my flags out


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Got a new sprayer cuz mine died… shes finally being regulated. Dropped some oceangro (nj version milo) today. People dog piss is burning my hellstrip which is annoying. The patches seem to take a full season to self repair.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Sprayed hydretain today as it has been extremely dry in nj. Looking ok but I didn't get next dose of tnex before she rebounded a bit. Need to get on a better schedule.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Changed the pattern up. I prefer the diamonds but you cant wear the same outfit everyday. Lawn is surviving despite only about a half inch of rain in past 35 days. Cant wait to see this months water bill. Also had to sprat some propi. Not sure if those spots up by the walkway were disease or the neighbors dog pissing in my yard. Hate that dog. The ones by tree is just sun peeking thru


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

So the area of NJ i live in is in severe drought with less than 2 inches of rain since July 1st. Has made the N blitz challenging as I usually spray urea before rain and it never rains (only have irrigation in front not back). Going a slow release granular option this year with some occasional spraying if rain is in the forecast. Even though i moved my pre em to aug 15th i still have good amount of poa. Will go like july 25th next year. I do split apps. Overall pretty pleased given the lack of rain


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

It finally rained!!! Debating a light scarify but Im loving the look of her now.


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

shes still growing and im still mowing. Gotta get out there and pick poa ugh


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

I think this may be the last mow of the season… we shall see


----------

